# gulper catfish



## MrTony1920 (Jul 15, 2021)

How big of a tank do you need for a gulper catfish? What other can be keep with one? I see them on Your Tube eating about ever thing and any thing.


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Gulper catfish need 100 gallons and are usually best kept alone or with fish three times their size because of aggression.


----------



## MrTony1920 (Jul 15, 2021)

FishTankExpert said:


> Gulper catfish need 100 gallons and are usually best kept alone or with fish three times their size because of aggression.


Thank You. I wont be going to get one any time soon.


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Lol


----------

